# The Munsters



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

I got the Herman kit for Christmas and Grandpa soon followed. They are great kits that go together nicely and it was a lot of fun painting them and the "machines." Hope you like!

Michael
FF:wave:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Excellent paint job Michael almost sepia tone; kudos! :thumbsup:


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

Night-Owl said:


> Excellent paint job Michael almost sepia tone; kudos! :thumbsup:


Thanks! Yeah, the way these pics were taken in lower light leans toward sepia. Thanks for lookin'

FF


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

You did a great job! Sorry I didn't post sooner.. excellent work.

Steve


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

steve123 said:


> You did a great job! Sorry I didn't post sooner.. excellent work.
> 
> Steve


Thanks so much Steve!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

These turned out great! Loved the TV show and grew up with them! Nice job!

MMM


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Very nice indeed. I rarely do figure builds however I have been considering picking up the Herman and Grandpa kits (gotta love these two). Your build is really inspiring me to try. I very much doubt my limited figure painting skills will produce a result even close to this.


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

MonsterModelMan said:


> These turned out great! Loved the TV show and grew up with them! Nice job!
> 
> MMM


Thanks MMM! I too loved this campy show and the kits are spot on.

FF:wave:


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

Sparky said:


> Very nice indeed. I rarely do figure builds however I have been considering picking up the Herman and Grandpa kits (gotta love these two). Your build is really inspiring me to try. I very much doubt my limited figure painting skills will produce a result even close to this.


Go for it! The scale of these kits (1/9) does make the painting a challenge but I learn something new every time I try a new kit. Have fun and thanks for the kind words.

Michael
FF:thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The heads and the hands were the tough parts for me. I liked the way I could paint the rest of the kits like a normal model. I ended up doing both heads twice.

Again, excellent work I love what you did here!

Steve


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Great flesh tones on these Michael. Both are how I would envision these in a colorized world.

Regards,
Matt


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

Spockr said:


> Great flesh tones on these Michael. Both are how I would envision these in a colorized world.
> 
> Regards,
> Matt


Thank you my friend. I'm close to completing the "addition" to this set.

Michael
FF:wave:


----------



## cwalker3 (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice job! I have these two kits as well and am in the painting stage. I think I painted Herman's head four or five times before I got the color I was looking for. The book looks like the pages had gotten wet at one time. Would you mind sharing how you achieved that effect?

Regards,
Cary


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

cwalker3 said:


> Nice job! I have these two kits as well and am in the painting stage. I think I painted Herman's head four or five times before I got the color I was looking for. The book looks like the pages had gotten wet at one time. Would you mind sharing how you achieved that effect?
> 
> Regards,
> Cary


Hey Cary,

I did a series of washes over a base coat of off white. First, a thin brown wash and then a gold wash over that. It just came out that way, really and I liked the way it looked used and abused in the laboratory. Thanks for looking!

Michael
FF:wave:


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice sanitary builds with great paint work! I love these models!!

Tim Nolan
Ratdaddy Studios


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

Tim Nolan said:


> Nice sanitary builds with great paint work! I love these models!!
> 
> Tim Nolan
> Ratdaddy Studios


Thanks a lot Tim!


----------

